# Hop hornbeam burl



## chris75111 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just cut this one wish I would have pick the big one up now ;) but never fear as MacArthur said I shall return lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice chunk of wood for darned sure.
At least now I know that I'm not the only one using a hand power planer on green wood. how big of a cut do you take per pass.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2015)

Hand power planer is second on my list after a blade grinder. Soon...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chris75111 (Jul 24, 2015)

justallan said:


> Nice chunk of wood for darned sure.
> At least now I know that I'm not the only one using a hand power planer on green wood. how big of a cut do you take per pass.


I take as much as i can some spices take a little more than others . Just done these two boxelder today too make them so much easier to sell most people can't believe what hand planner and a hour will do lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 24, 2015)

And it makes stuff WAAAYYY easier to put sealer on.
Norm, I got the 3" version from HF and it seems to work okay.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2015)

justallan said:


> And it makes stuff WAAAYYY easier to put sealer on.
> Norm, I got the 3" version from HF and it seems to work okay.


I can attest to sealer being a pain and taking a lot when fresh milled. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 25, 2015)

Awesome chunk of wood.
Dave


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Righteous! What can I say! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 1, 2015)

@chris75111 - Do you have any of that hornbeam burl you'd be willing to sell? Like 2 knife blocks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

